# Underneath and Up - Horse Head Perspective



## GutsAndGlory (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyways here it is. I have posted this one before, but I played around with the sharpness and contrast a little more. Let me know what you think!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks about the same as i remember it... but then im not too sharp....


----------



## GutsAndGlory (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha, there isn't too much of a difference...but still a tad bit? lol


----------



## ScottS (Jan 13, 2008)

I would have to see the original... Gotta link to the first post?


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 13, 2008)

i love this pic


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 13, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Looks about the same as i remember it... but then im not too sharp....



There is a line here, but I will refrain from using it and hijacking the thread.


----------

